# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  سوال درمورد گواهی پیش دانشگاهی و دیپلم

## AMIRREZA_RAHMANI

سلام دوستان من رفتم مدرسه ریز نمراتم رو گرفتم(خیلی ساده) 
اما برای ثبت نام دانشگاه یا اصل دیپلم/پیش دانشگاهی رو میخواد(که ندارم) یا گواهی اینارو
برای گواهی باید از کجا بگیرم؟
از مدرسه؟ آیا نیازه دانشگاه نامه بده به مدرسه یا نه مثل ریز نمرات مستقل میدن؟
ممنون

----------


## MehranWilson

گواهی دیپلم و پیش رو که بهت میده مدرسه اما اصلش رو بهت نمیده تا خوده دانشگاه باید نامه بفرسته به مدرسه تا اصلش رو تازه خوده مدرسه واسشون ارسال کنه

----------


## A . H

برو مدرسه اونجا گواهی موقت بهت میدن

----------

